# eh guacho atrevido...te chorearon el tema nomas



## Amirella

hola, 

quiero traducir esta frase, "eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!"

el contesto es un 'post' en facebook: un artisto ha puesto un video que le he realizado en su "muro" con el mensaje : 
"Vean El Video De Una De Mis Fans Y Opinen!!"

y la frase que deseo traducir vene de un amigo de esto artisto , que puso : "eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!"

Casi cada palabra es ausente del diccionario (guacho atrevido = batard audacieux??, chorear = dégouliner?, tema nomas?), quizas son palabras en lenguaje familiar, incluso argot de Argentina. 

Muchas gracias para vestra ayuda


----------



## Bartocus123

Amirella said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quiero traducir esta frase: "eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!"
> 
> Es la respuesta a un 'post' en facebook: un artista ha puesto un video que le he realizado en su "muro" con el mensaje :
> "Vean El Video De Una De Mis Fans Y Opinen!!"
> 
> La frase que deseo traducir viene de un amigo de este artista , que puso : "eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!"
> 
> Casi ninguna de las palabra aparece en el diccionario (guacho atrevido = batard audacieux??, chorear = dégouliner?, tema nomas?), quizas son palabras en lenguaje familiar, incluso argot de Argentina.
> 
> Agradezco vuestra ayuda


 
Chorear: voler
Tema: chanson
Guacho: bastard
Atrevido: insolent ou mal élevé


----------



## Amirella

J'en suis à peu près là également, j'ai l'impression qu'il l'insulte...

la traduction pourrait être (excusez le langage)
" hey batard mal élevé!!! quels fans tu as des fans, toi?! ils te volent le nom de tes chansons"


----------



## catatrad

Oui, bon, çà peut être affectueux les insultes (pour pas dire qu'on s'adore on se traite de tous les noms d'oiseaux et on ne permettrait à personne d'autre de nous parler comme ça  )

Pour le choix des mots, je crois que « guacho » ça s'utilise, comme on a dit : affectueusement, comme en français on dirait, « mec » ou « trouduc » ou « ducon » ou n'importe quoi d'autre qui soit de mise pour s'adresser à un pote, ne sais pas si en ce moment on se traite de « batard ».
  « Atrevido » ça s’utilise beaucoup aussi en espagnol américain, et vu le contexte, le niveau de langue, ça me semble correspondre en français à « t’es gonflé » ou « tu manques pas d’air » ou même « tu délires » ou « tu flippes complet ».
  « Que fans ni fans », là aussi pour le style dans lequel c’est écrit je mettrais un truc du genre «  tes fans, tu parles !!! » ou « tes fans ? quels fans ? » ou  « tes fans ? mort de rire » 
  « Te chorearon », pareil on ne manque pas de mots en argot français pour dire voler : chourrer, chouraver, piquer, etc. 
  « el tema » = « la chanson », ou « le morceau » ça dit pas si les paroles, la musique ou le tout, donc : « tu t’es fait chouraver  la chanson noma » ou « la chanson noma, ils te l’ont piquée »
  Le tout étant que l’ensemble soit dans le même ton que l’original, je te laisse faire, tu es mieux placée que moi, habitant en France, pour savoir ce que dirait un petit gars d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Amirella

ils sont durs ces gamins, je trouve... je ne suis pas sure que ce soit affectueux, finalement, c'est juste une phrase de minot un peu bêbête qui dirait à un DJ pour lequel on a fait une video : 
"hey trouduc t'es gonflé, t'as pas de fans! ils t'ont chouravé tes chansons (et ton nom)" 
j'avoue que nomas me laisse également circonspecte, je vois pas ce que ça pourrait signifier...


----------



## catatrad

« el tema » = « la chanson », ou « le morceau , "nomas", si entiendo bien, es el titulo de la cancion que le han robado.


----------



## pierrot_pampa

Ça ne serait pas plutôt une omission de l'accent sur "nomás" ? "Ils t'ont piqué la chanson, c'est tout" ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

pierrot_pampa said:


> Ça ne serait pas plutôt une omission de l'accent sur "nomás" ? "Ils t'ont piqué la chanson, c'est tout" ?



Oui, c'est bien ça.



> *DRAE*:
> nomás.
> 1. adv. m. Am. Mer., C. Rica, Hond., Méx. y Nic. no más (‖ solamente).
> 2. adv. m. Am. Mer., El Salv., Hond. y Méx. U. en oraciones exhortativas, generalmente pospuesto, para añadir énfasis a la expresión. Pase nomás. Atrévase nomás.
> 3. adv. m. Arg., Bol., Col., El Salv., Nic. y Ur. Apenas, precisamente.



Dans certaines régions, le terme "nomás" est devenu un tic de langage.


----------



## catatrad

très juste, c'est fort possible aussi, qu'est-ce que tu en dis Amirella? tu es la seule à avoir le contexte


----------



## Amirella

Oui ça semble être ça, car nomas ne se réfère à aucun titre de chanson...

Alors on tombe sur "hey trouduc t'es gonflé, t'as pas de fans! ils t'ont chouravé ta chansons, ma parole" ou quelque chose dans ce gout là...

pour le contexte, je crois que je vais créer un autre post tout aussi énigmatique pour moi qui débute en espagnol, d'un autre artiste, qui lui aussi n'a pas sauté de joie à la vue de ce clip


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Amirella said:


> Alors on tombe sur "hey trouduc t'es gonflé, t'as pas de fans! ils t'ont chouravé ta chansons, ma parole" ou quelque chose dans ce gout là...



C'est une bonne option. Cependant, si je peux me permettre, je te propose une variante:

"Hey trouduc t'es gonflé, rien à voir avec les fans! Ils t'ont chouravé ta chanson, j'te jure!"


----------



## catatrad

alors, oui (on va y arriver!!!  ) juste la fin, c'est comme dit Pierrot:
"hey trouduc t'es gonflé, t'as pas de fans! ils t'ont chouravé ta chanson, c'est tout"


----------



## Amirella

Dans ce cas, cette formulation qui semble plus juste, pourrait permettre de supposer qu'il y aurait un sous entendu de plagiat de la part de l'artiste lui même... 

Il est vrai que je suis plus qu'étonnée de l'accueil glacial de la video auprès du réseau de cet artiste... je vais tacher de comprendre d'autres échanges et reviendrai sur le sens de cette phrase quand j'aurai le fin mot de l'histoire...

Muchas muchas gracias amigos !!!


----------



## catatrad

Ouf, j'avais interprèté que des gens ont fait la même chanson, chose que l'artiste prend pour un hommage venant de fans, et que ses "copains" lui répondent qu'il délire avec ses histoires de fans, que c'est juste du plagiat. 

Mais après avoir relu, tu dis que c'est toi qui as fait la vidéo, de lui !!! je ne comprends plus rien... Tu as raison, il faut reprendre le contexte... Tu nous diras...


----------



## Amirella

En fait ce n'est pas compliqué, je n'ai probablement pas été assez claire, par souci de ne pas raconter ma vie 

Le contexte exact de cette vidéo, c'est que c'est un clip de roller dance, que j'ai dansé sur une musique, non pas composée mais mixée par un artiste, appelons-le DJ A. Un mix est une chanson redigitalisée, réalisée à partir de certaines pistes d'une chanson déjà existante, mais à laquelle on ajoute des effets. 

DJ A possède une page facebook dédiée à ses fans, même s'il est très jeune (20 ans...). Son premier album est en libre téléchargement sur internet, et j'ai reçu l'autorisation de ce DJ de poster ma vidéo sur internet, avec clairement sa mention en tant qu'auteur dans le générique de début et de fin. Puisque c'est un mix, la mention de l'artiste original de la chanson est évidemment mentionné, c'est la tradition pour cette pratique plus que courante dans ce genre de musique (le reggaeton). 

Pour finir, la phrase que nous avons traduite ensemble provenait d'un commentaire sur sa page de fan sur facebook, suite au post de DJ A de cette vidéo pour la proposer à ses "fans".


----------



## Amirella

en fait c'est peut être plus simple de directement poster une autre demande d'aide de traduction ici , car il faudrait réexpliquer tout le contexte sinon. De plus cette phrase elle-même aiderait à expliquer le contexte de cette première phrase que nous étudions depuis pas mal de temps maintenant 

J'ai besoin de comprendre un autre post, utilisant à nouveau le mot "guacho". 
*"che pasate por el perfil nuestro.. tememos un video q nos compartieron frances y aparece tu nombre.. decinos si sos vos guacho"*

 ce post, toujours sur la meme page de facebook (fan de DJ A) a été envoyé par une personne qui représente un collectif de DJ dont fait partie DJ A. J'avais posté peu auparavant un lien vers ma vidéo sur la page de ce collectif.

en réponse à ce post, la personne ayant posté le fameux "eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!", a écrit cette fois-ci: 
"*see es tuyo nomas...*"

pour ces seconds et troisièmes posts, je propose les traductions suivantes, en étant sure de me tromper 8(
post2: [que vois-je sur notre page? on a flippé sur une video partagée en france sur laquelle il y a ton nom. C'est ton batard, ce truc?]
post3: [c'est à ton nom]

merci encore pour votre aide...


----------



## Bartocus123

Amirella said:


> *"che pasate por el perfil nuestro.. tememos un video q nos compartieron frances y aparece tu nombre.. decinos si sos vos guacho"*


 
En este caso guacho = mec.

Te chorearon el tema nomás! *=* Ils juste te chourrent ton chanson!


----------



## catatrad

Aaaaaah, oui, c'est plus clair en effet! Comme dit Bartocus "guacho" est utilisé dans le sens de "mec" ça donnerait donc un truc du genre:

"eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!" 
"hey mec, tu délires!!!! c'est pas des fans.. ils t'ont chouravé ta chanson, c'est tout!"
"che pasate por el perfil nuestro.. tememos un video q nos compartieron frances y aparece tu nombre.. decinos si sos vos guacho"*
*"Jette un oeil sur notre page.. y'a une vidéo que des français ont mis sur laquelle il y a ton nom.. Dis-nous si c'est de toi"

Apparement, c'était pas clair qu'il s'agissait d'une collaboration, les gens qui ont réagi sur le blog ne savaient pas que tu avais son autorisation, n'ont pas vu tout de suite qu'il y avait le nom du DJ auteur de la chanson +/ou n'ont pas apprécié ou ont été surpris par le remix. D'où les réactions parlant de plagiat ou demandant à l'auteur de confirmer qu'il a quelque chose à voir avec la vidéo. * 

*reste : "see es tuyo nomas..." qu'on peut toujours traduire: "ouais c'est ta chanson c'est tout!" mais quant à le comprendre... 
(j'interprète "see" comme une manière super cool d'écrire "s  í") 

Bonne chance pour la suite,
Bises,
Cathy


----------



## Bartocus123

catatrad said:


> Aaaaaah, oui, c'est plus clair en effet! Comme dit Bartocus "guacho" est utilisé dans le sens de "mec" ça donnerait donc un truc du genre:
> 
> "eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!"
> "hey mec, tu délires!!!! c'est pas des fans.. ils t'ont chouravé ta chanson, c'est tout!"


 
No, en esta oración no quiere decir "mec", en la otra sí. Estoy seguro que lo más correcto es "bastard mal elevé" o "bastard insolent" (a pesar de lo fuerte que puede sonar, lo dice de manera jocosa).



catatrad said:


> "see es tuyo nomas..." qu'on peut toujours traduire: "ouais c'est ta chanson c'est tout!" mais quant à le comprendre...
> (j'interprète "see" comme une manière super cool d'écrire "s í")


 
Efectivamente "seeeee" quiere decir "sí-í-í-í-í-í".


**** Regla 15. Martine (Mod...)

-Bartocus-


----------



## Amirella

Bon c'est beaucoup plus clair, en tous cas pour le sens de toutes ces phrases (mais j'hésite sur ce qu'ils ont en tête effectivement : jalousie? reproche de lâcher les potes? quelque chose de pas clair sur le véritable auteur de ce mix? ). 

En tous cas mille merci pour votre aide à tous, thank to you also Bartocus, even if you know as few french as me for spanish 
 
Alors pour résumer  notre dur labeur, je me fixe quant à moi sur les traductions suivantes:

Post 1 : eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!
hey connard, tu délires!!!! c'est pas des fans.. ils t'ont chouravé ta chanson, c'est tout!
(nota : 'Connard' étant un juste milieu entre 'Mec' et 'Batard insolent', puisqu'on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'une franche insulte ou juste un vocabulaire "djeun's" )

Post 2:che pasate por el perfil nuestro.. tememos un video q nos compartieron frances y aparece tu nombre.. decinos si sos vos guacho 
Jette un oeil sur notre page.. y'a une vidéo que des français ont mis sur laquelle il y a ton nom.. Dis-nous si c'est un de tes gars
(nota : pour inclure 'guacho' en tant que 'mec'. )

Post 3 : see es tuyo nomas...
ouais c'est ta chanson c'est tout!


----------



## catatrad

ok pour "connard tu délires" pour "guacho atrevido"
decinos si sos vos guacho il dit littéralement : "dis-nous si c'est toi mec" si tu mets "Dis-nous si c'est un de tes gars" tu changes beaucoup


----------



## Bartocus123

Une parfait traduction  Effectivement c'est juste part du vocabulaire "djeun's".


----------



## Amirella

Amirella said:


> Post 1 : eh guacho atrevido!!!! q fans ni fans.. te chorearon el tema nomas!
> hey connard, tu délires!!!! c'est pas des fans.. ils t'ont chouravé ta chanson, c'est tout!
> 
> Post 2:che pasate por el perfil nuestro.. tememos un video q nos compartieron frances y aparece tu nombre.. decinos si sos vos guacho
> Jette un oeil sur notre page.. y'a une vidéo que des français ont mis sur laquelle il y a ton nom.. Dis-nous si c'est *toi, mec*
> 
> 
> Post 3 : see es tuyo nomas...
> ouais c'est ta chanson c'est tout!



Merci beaucoup!!!


----------

